# look at these beautiful dogs at the humane society...



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

They're in OK. Says they were owner surrender. 
I usually post pups from petfinder just cause they're cute. But, I was hoping someone really would know someone close that may be interested in these two. They have beautiful coats, which makes me think/hope they were well taken care of.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10574836


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

They are beutiful!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Trita, they are in good shape. I was talking to breed rescue the other day and they mentioned that they are seeing a huge uptick in owner surrenders due to the recession. People just can't afford to feed their families and take care of the dogs in hard times. Too bad they couldn't hang on to them until another family was found.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope these two little handsome guys find a home together soon....they are too cute.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Trita, they are in good shape. I was talking to breed rescue the other day and they mentioned that they are seeing a huge uptick in owner surrenders due to the recession. People just can't afford to feed their families and take care of the dogs in hard times. Too bad they couldn't hang on to them until another family was found.


I can see this. My dad was mentioning an article about the price of stuff going up so much. Including pet food because of the cost of grain,etc. 
Very sad


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, they are beautiful! I hope they find a wonderful home. How very sad for the family that had to turn them in.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my, these guys are precious. Hope they find a great home soonest!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh and they're chocolates too. I love chocolates. I hope someone near them can take them. They do look like they were well cared for.


----------



## momtwoboys (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh how sad! I couldn't imagine having to give up any of my pets. I wish I could take them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

they are beautiful-- and very well cared for-- it's rare to see rescue picts in full coat. I wish I could take them. You know the "R" is here when you start to see well loved dogs surrendered.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

The picture of the two of them in the pen just about breaks my heart.

Someone will be mightily blessed with those two...


----------



## monkeytam (May 7, 2007)

They are beautiful. I hope they get a good home together. OH MY I feel bad for them seeming to have good care and then have to be surrendered like that. I bet the poor babies are scared to death. My sister had to surrender her dogs (lab mixes) because of her health issues. She had them since they were puppies. They were mother and daughter actually.


----------



## monkeytam (May 7, 2007)

Just posted the link on my myspace. I don't know anyone in OK but someone that I know might.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

That is so sad, these boys are just gorgeous. I hope they find a wonderful home soon. It's too bad that the owners didn't know to find the Havanese or another pure breed rescue to take them. They were obviously well cared for.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Locally we have seen a huge upturn in owner surrenders and stray dogs b/c of foreclsoures. So many people (especially people who were renting) are losing their homes and just can't find another place that will accept pets.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

The breeder we got Sissy from lives in that area - I emailed her and just asked if she might know of someone that might want them.

This little guy is a cutie, too - he's 3 lbs.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10464156


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> The breeder we got Sissy from lives in that area - I emailed her and just asked if she might know of someone that might want them.
> 
> This little guy is a cutie, too - he's 3 lbs.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10464156


Oh, hopefully she knows someone!
I've had my eye on Fluffer, too. He's a cutie. This little one just posted in the last few hours, too.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10578798

wonder why the heart?? Normally means there's a health situation, but I couldn't find what it was.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Those two Havs are so pretty -- look at their coats!

I am sad that they were surrendered. Do you think it was just the cost of regular care, feeding, etc.? Or maybe a major health issue cropped up?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I emailed Petfinder and asked about the brothers.


They emailed me back this a.m. and said that a potential family was coming to look at them today. I am hopeful that they will have a wonderful family to love them. If it works out, I asked them to tell the new owners about the forum!

They said if it didn't work out she would send me more info on them.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Marie, :whoo: that's great news! Let's hope they find a loving family that takes them both AND they join us here! Wouldn't that just be awesome???


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

That's great marie! I really hope they can stay together. Dh fell for the boy, and said "let's go get him". But, deep down he knows it's not the right time. AND, I wouldn't want to seperate them.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The're off the website, so I guess they were adopted. I never got to see the picture, but good for the poochies!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That's wonderful - I hope the new owners find the forum.

Here is a sad story - little girl from puppy mill

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8001412


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe - look at this lovely girl - I bet she's a sweetheart!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10481057


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

This little girl is being fostered in Pennsylvania

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10373152

Such cuties!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I think charlie is a doll. Heck, they all are.

I wonder what happened with these three hav mixes. Seems they were found somewhere. I can't imagine losing three dogs!!
http://search.petfinder.com/shelter...contact=&name=&shelterid=KS29&sort=&preview=1
scroll down a bit, they're in the middle.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Not so great news.

I just got an email that says the adoption for Peter and Paul (havanese brothers) fell through.

They said that they would look at the next application.

I asked them to keep me posted.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Marie, I am so sad to hear that. They are beautiful dogs. I had looked into Charlie Girl with Havanese Rescue, but she has some major seperation anxiety. Brady is only alone a few hours a day, but it sounded like even a few hours would be too much for this little one. It sounded like she would do great with someone who stays at home or a retired person.


----------



## havame (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi everyone I usually dont post anything but I was reading the forum Saturday and came across Tritia's post about these 2 little boys and my heart stopped . My wife June and I had planned on getting another puppy maybe next year after we fenced in our back yard. I showed June the pictures of the 2 boys and next thing I knew she was emailing for info on these 2 little boys that was listed as brothers Peter and Paul. To make this post a little short. WE ARE GOING TO DRIVE FROM SMYRNA TN. TO OKLAHOMA SATURDAY TO PICK THEM UP. They are not brothers but father and son and they were rescued from a puppy mill. So we will be needed help and advise from all of you. Thanks Tritia for the Post Mikey and June


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

havame that is wonderful! I am SO glad that these two will stay together and that we can keep track of their progress through you. Please let us know when they are home with you!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Mikey & June, I am so excited for you! Congratulations! Send pictures please I want to see pictures of Peter & Paul!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

WooooooooooooooHooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That is GREAT news. I live in OK and I have been keeping my fingers crossed for these boys. I knew there was work going on to place them and things seemed to have worked out so YAY!!!!!!
Keep us posted!
Dawna
Mod


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Mikey and June,

Great News! I have been keeping in touch with Tara and have been hoping to hear this news!!!!

:whoo:

So excited - please give us pics as soon as you can. Are you going to keep their names?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

havame said:


> WE ARE GOING TO DRIVE FROM SMYRNA TN. TO OKLAHOMA SATURDAY TO PICK THEM UP. They are not brothers but father and son and they were rescued from a puppy mill. So we will be needed help and advise from all of you. Thanks Tritia for the Post Mikey and June


How wonderful to hear they will be going to a Hav family! Coming from a puppy mill they should do well with other dogs in the house to show them the ropes! Oh you had better hurry up with the fenceing though--I bet your pack is going to wanna run like hell! You will be ahving a blast watching them. I hope you have a camera and can share the pictures with us! Congrats on the new family members. :clap2:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Mikey and June, 

Welcome to the Forum! We look forward to hearing all about Peter and Paul and how everything goes. I admire your big hearts!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was feeling so sad by Ellie's story and seeing those 3 Havs found by the lake. They are all so close in age, I wondered what their story could be. 

Now, i read on and find there is good news after all!!!!! Mikey and June, thank you, thank you for checking the thread and letting us know the wonderful news. I imagine there will be challenges, but it sounds like you are ready for that and I'm sure the shelter will help. Please keep us posted in a new thread if you can, or want to. I'm sure we'll be very anxious to hear how things go this weekend. Bless you! ((hugs))


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That is such wonderful news. They are such beautiful havs! Please post pictures and let us know how things go on Saturday!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh wow what fantastic news. A new home from some wonderful people. Welcome to the forum and please post lots of pictures.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum Mikey and June. :wave:

It's so wonderful that you are going to adopting these two beautiful boys. We are looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

This just thrills me!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great story coming out- great to hear these guys get their forever home!

Amanda


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I am soooo happy!!!

I have been thinking about these guys, even emailed rescue. I can't stand the thought about where they were, but you will be a great home. YAY! Such a good ending!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Mikey and June, 
That's just wonderful news! :whoo: I'm so happy for you and happy for Peter and Paul too! I'm glad I checked this thread again before bed, now I can have sweet dreams! Please keep us posted and you know how we are about pictures!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh I'm so glad I checked this thread again! :whoo: Mikey and June, I hope you know, that you 2 are :angel: :angel: for doing this. I hope it all works out fine and even if (worst case scenario) it doesn't, at least you tried. Thank you so much for letting us know, hope to see pics of your foursome and hear all the stories about them!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, if this thread doesn't warm your heart, nothing will!


----------



## havame (Feb 22, 2007)

*Peter + Paul are now Newman+Oliver*

Hello everyone.Just letting everyone know that everything went great.These two little guys are just so willing to please.We had great weather to and from ok. We'll post pictures as soon as we can.Thanks for all concern Mikey + June


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Mikey & June,
:welcome:
Thanks so much for coming to the rescue! Newman & Oliver are adorable and already look so happy! At some point in the not so distant future, you'll wonder who rescued whom.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Mikey and June,

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics of all your little ones. Love the boys new names.
I bet they are all having a good time getting to know each other.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

You beat me to it! I was giving you another day, then I was going to demand an update  

So glad things went well and that you had nice weather.
Can not WAIT to see pics of your boys!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so happy to hear that boys are home with you and things are going well. I am also looking forward to some pictures and hearing more about them. I was thinking about them over the weekend hoping things were going smoothly for you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was calmly sitting here reading so much of this thread that I'd somehow missed, when I happened upon your post about Peter and Paul (Newman & Oliver). I burst into tears when I read your first post and am so thrilled about the outcome, both for you and your wife and those two lucky little boys.

Please keep us updated and lots of pictures please. This is me applauding.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is a cutie - I don't think I have seen her on here before.

It's listed she is in Larchmont, NY

Millie

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10636905


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome home Newmand and Oliver.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

What a heartwarming thread! I'm grinning from ear to ear :biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Mikey & June~ Congrats on Newman & Oliver. You guys are absolute saints and are going straight to heaven.:angel::angel: I'm so thrilled you rescued those beautiful Havs. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Mikey and June, welcome to the forum. And Welcome to Newman and Oliver. You will have to post a new thread with pictures and their story so we can keep tabs. What are your other two's names?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So glad to hear that things are going well. Thank you for keeping us posted!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Mikey, June, Newman and Oliver..

:welcome:

This is such a heartwarming story!!!!! How wonderful that you have found each other. Please keep us updated and we'd love to see pictures of their new life! 

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> That's wonderful - I hope the new owners find the forum.
> 
> Here is a sad story - little girl from puppy mill
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8001412


Oh that face got to me along with the story about her. I started to call them and then saw she was adopted. I hope she found someone that will love her as much as she'll love them.
I hope they all get adopted into great homes. They sure don't deserve this.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That's great she was adopted and I just checked and Millie has been adopted, also.

Great news!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havame said:


> Hi everyone I usually dont post anything but I was reading the forum Saturday and came across Tritia's post about these 2 little boys and my heart stopped . My wife June and I had planned on getting another puppy maybe next year after we fenced in our back yard. I showed June the pictures of the 2 boys and next thing I knew she was emailing for info on these 2 little boys that was listed as brothers Peter and Paul. To make this post a little short. WE ARE GOING TO DRIVE FROM SMYRNA TN. TO OKLAHOMA SATURDAY TO PICK THEM UP. They are not brothers but father and son and they were rescued from a puppy mill. So we will be needed help and advise from all of you. Thanks Tritia for the Post Mikey and June


Wooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! :clap2::bounce::first:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Well, if this thread doesn't warm your heart, nothing will!


No kidding!! This thread put a smile on my face. I can't wait to hear updates on these guys. It's really neat to see the word ADOPTED next to so many of these dogs too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I think this is my new favorite thread!!! I am so happy that Newman and Oliver are in a happy home now. I can't wait to hear all about them and see photos. Mikey and June, you are wonderful people!!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a happy ending...:whoo:

Cannot wait to see pictures!!!!


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Tritia said:


> This just thrills me!!


A huge big sincere thank you to YOU for bringing these cuties to our attention!

Thanks to your post, they now are together in a new loving home!
Rescued by one of our members!!!

You rock girl!!!

Not only did you give a fantastic home to Joe, you found a home for these two also in the same week!!!

Keep those pictures coming!!!
Lots of wonderful people here....


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Shada said:


> A huge big sincere thank you to YOU for bringing these cuties to our attention!
> 
> Thanks to your post, they now are together in a new loving home!
> Rescued by one of our members!!!
> ...


Ah, thanks! I'm just so happy they found a wonderful home. I'm OBSESSED with petfinder, as already been noted, lol. And I've posted several, like I said..just because they're cute. And most are puppies, that would have no problem finding a home. But, when I saw these guys I just knew someone here would either snatch them up. Or do their best to help find them homes.  I've never been on a board with people that had such huge, and caring hearts!
I wish great things for these two and their new family!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations Mikey and June on your new additions! You're angles! Bless you for making room in your hearts and home for Newman and Oliver.

Beverly


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Please check out www.havaneserescue.com*

One of the cute dogs from one of the previous posts is one of the Havanese Rescue dogs...and she still needs a furever home.

Charlie Girl was left alone all day long by her previous owners and has been doing much better in foster. She, like most other havanese, wants to be with her purr-son on a regular basis.

She is white, adorable, and waiting for a home.

Linda
Riki and Daisy


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's Charlie Girl:

Her story from the rescue:

In early February Charlie Girl left the big city behind and rode in a car for the first time. She's a great little traveler! Charlie is a 2-year old, 9 pound spayed puddle of scissored fur. She's up to date on her shots. She was surrendered because her owner worked up to 12 hours a day and she hated to be alone. She is currently on medication for her separation anxiety and nicely takes her one pill every evening. Charlie is a happy Havie. She's curious, learning to play with toys, will fetch with a tennis ball and she could go to a home with another small dog. Charlie needs a stay at home person because she's not crazy about being alone. She plays well with older children who know how to behave around small dogs but she gets grouchy with chaos and noise. She was pee pad trained but has learned to go "out" though her signals are vague. She so wants to please and rewards your attention with wonderful tail wags, and Havie kisses. Charlie is being fostered in eastern Pennsylvania. A donation will be requested to adopt this dog. The recommended donation amount will be based on the dog's age, and medical and behavioral issues, if any. The application can be found on our website at www.havaneserescue.com. You will not be considered until we have the completed application.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

*Wendy aka Cream Puff*

Please contact Nikky ([email protected]) for more information about this pet.

application at
www.sadt.info

Wendy aka Cream Puff is just that, cream colored/white shaved at the moment, came from a breeder as she had no use for her any longer after producing 4 years of puppies, she's now spayed and ready for her forever home
She weighs about 9 pounds looking for a nurturing companion that will teach her the ropes of dog door or piddle pads as she is not fully house trained yet but can easily be done, we have booklets that come with adoption

Prefer small dog experience and only adult home she has never lived with kids and prefers it that way

She's altered, UTD on shots, chipped, healthy

adoption fee, homecheck, vet references


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

*Paulie*

Paulie is a 10 month old, pure bred Havanese. He is neutered, up to date on inoculations, on heartworm and flea preventative and has been micro chipped. Paulie weighs 13 lbs. Havanese do require grooming. They are very loving, protective, and comical. Known to have an independent streak, they do best with people that have dog companions. Paulie's forever family will have to be willing to invest time and attention to their new family member. Paulie needs lots of TLC and socializing. He has the happiest little face, and really likes to please his people. Paulie was turned into a local Humane Society when his owners moved. He walks great on lead, loves to meet new doggy friends and is a great cuddler. Havanese are very much into their person. Paulie loves to play with other dogs, and will do best in a home with another playful dog. We will only consider home's within a 2 hour drive of Myrtle Beach, SC. We prefer to place him in a home with older children or an adult home. If you are interested, please fill out a no obligation application and email it to us.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

awww..she's a cutie
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10705457


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes Tritia, Pawpins is adorable! I'm sure she'll make a great pet. It sounds like she's very social and sweet. She looks a lot like my Sammy!


----------

